# Its Official!!!



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

I received my visa, my flight is booked and I'll be arriving in Dubai on the 29th November! 

Any advice on what area is a good place to stay? Bear in mind that I would need to travel out of Dubai towards Abu Dhabi everyday to work. I would probably be looking for a 1 bed as it will only be my husband and I. It would be nice to stay around some other South Africans too.... 

Also, is it better to rent a car or buy one? If I do buy how does insurance work and taxes etc?

Can anyone help?


----------



## Scouse 6 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cape Chick said:


> I received my visa, my flight is booked and I'll be arriving in Dubai on the 29th November!
> 
> Any advice on what area is a good place to stay? Bear in mind that I would need to travel out of Dubai towards Abu Dhabi everyday to work. I would probably be looking for a 1 bed as it will only be my husband and I. It would be nice to stay around some other South Africans too....
> 
> ...


If you want to live in Dubai & travel to Abu Dhabi daily, it is about 1 - 1 1/4 hours drive each way & that is from Dubai Marina. The flats in Dubai are cheaper than Abu Dhabi, but think about the extra hours each day. As for South Africans, they are all over the place, we lived there for 23 years. In the latest Wheels magazine they were talking about Renting verses Leasing. You are limited with what you can get when renting. I bought a Honda Accord 3.5 two years ago for AED112000 Emirates spec ( which means everything you can get on the Car)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I really enjoy living in the Greens. the Greens, JBR, JLT and marina is where you would want to look. They are on the end of Dubai closest to Abu Dhabi. Good luck with that travelling. I am glad I don't have to do that commute.

South Africans are everywhere. We unfortunately do not live in one specific place. But you are bound to meet some...

Rent or buy. Depends on how long you will stay. It is much cheaper buying a car, but then you also have to worry about services and insurance. Insurance is about 5% of your car value per annum, payable in one go. Don't know of any vehicle tax when buying a car. You will most likely have to put down 10% as down payment. If you are going to be commuting to Abu Dhabi, you will probably have to buy a car or join a lift club. Car leasing/rental normally has limits to the amount of kilos you can put on a car a month. 300 kilos a day just for work and back is a lot.


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Just to make things more clear...

I will be working somewhere in between Dubai and Abu Dhabi and not in Abu Dhabi itself. The company said that its more or less half way between these cities and is about a 40 min drive from Dubai.

Sorry for the confusion:sorry::sorry:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The best places to live would be Dubai Marina, JBR, JLT or Discovery Gardens. I wouldn't venture any much further than that as traffic would be an absolute nightmare. I'm not sure you even want to go as far north as The Greens because traffic would be an absolute killer - beautiful place though.

It's better to buy if you are here for a couple of years. If you are buying from a dealer, you can finance the full cost of the car, including insurance and pay a deposit of between 500 - 1000 AED, which comes off the cost of the car. A lot of dealers also offer free insurance as part of the deal, plus discounts if you know how to bargain. If you buy from a private owner, you can also finance the car. However, I wouldn't be able to tell you the ups and downs as I got my car from a dealer. The only 'tax' payable is the car registration fee, which is payable every year.

You can also rent. Monthly rentals do not have any restrictions on mileage. It is advisable to opt for CDW if renting to ensure that you are not slapped with a bill in the event of an accident.

South Africans are everywhere. I've had 2 jobs since coming here and in both jobs, I had loads of SA colleagues.

40 minutes drive is the outskirt of Abu Dhabi, close to the Etihad office, so it is still quite a long way, especially in the evening when there is a lot more traffic and you have to deal with maniac drivers or crawlers!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Maz. You are incorrect. 

Some rentals have restrictions on mileage one. I have rented a car before and could only do a certain amount a month. And when you talk about leasing, you can be sure to have yearly restrictions. 

And you will have the same kind of traffic no matter where you live. The greens really is not that far north. You just need to get onto SZR. Discovery Gardens which is the closest to AUH is probably the worst with regards to traffic getting in and out of in peak hour. Ok, I am biased towards the Greens, but I don't think it should be discounted. I would rather live here than in the marina or DG, if i had to do the same kind of traveling.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

The rental/leasing companies for cars do have mileage restrictions. I would rent/lease a vehicle unless you can find a great deal on a used one that was abandoned.

I'm biased towards The Greens too and couldn't be asked to move to the Marina. The Marina offers a lot more, but you'll also pay a lot more for it too. I can't justify the increase in travel time for me living there. Just read the fine print on your flat/apartment agreement. In JBR you might end up paying a district cooling fee which can be crazy. 


By the way, when you arrive here be prepared for a few National Holiday's at that time. The second Eid is that weekend and then on Thursday 3 December it's UAE National Day. Things will be closed and you won't be able to get things settled as quickly as you might hope.


----------



## Scouse 6 (Aug 19, 2009)

Iron Horse said:


> The rental/leasing companies for cars do have mileage restrictions. I would rent/lease a vehicle unless you can find a great deal on a used one that was abandoned.
> 
> I'm biased towards The Greens too and couldn't be asked to move to the Marina. The Marina offers a lot more, but you'll also pay a lot more for it too. I can't justify the increase in travel time for me living there. Just read the fine print on your flat/apartment agreement. In JBR you might end up paying a district cooling fee which can be crazy.
> 
> ...


If you are biased towards the greens, then either you love a lot of traffic or don't live there. the traffic jams there are on Radio 2 every morning. I pay AED85000 with 4 Cheques for a 2 bedroomed in Dubai Marina


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I've leased w/o mileage restrictions on a number of cars. The only reason I would lease again over buying would be if I was uncertain about how long I intended to stay here(poor work conditions, for example).

Even if you cut a deal on a longer-term lease, you're throwing away a lot of money. Compare this:

-An owned new Pajero @ 2900 dirhams/month (over three years) 

-A leased Nissan Tiida or Toyota Yaris @ 1900 dirhams/month

That's no money down on the owned car. If you opted to by a more economical model like the Yaris, I think you'd find it very easy to sell 2nd-hand.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I do live in the Greens. For about 6 months now. The traffic is bad, but the whole vibe I get here compared to the marina is worth it. The bridge into media city will open sometime, and that will help with traffic a lot. Not even to mention all the construction still going on in the Marina. Yes I know, obviously depends on where you are. And for the record, there are traffic jams in the marina as well. 

Anyway. It all depends on what you are looking for at the end of the day. So you have to see both and decide.


----------



## Scouse 6 (Aug 19, 2009)

bubbles said:


> I do live in the Greens. For about 6 months now. The traffic is bad, but the whole vibe I get here compared to the marina is worth it. The bridge into media city will open sometime, and that will help with traffic a lot. Not even to mention all the construction still going on in the Marina. Yes I know, obviously depends on where you are. And for the record, there are traffic jams in the marina as well.
> 
> Anyway. It all depends on what you are looking for at the end of the day. So you have to see both and decide.


I know what you are saying, but I have lived in the Marina for two years. you have "The Walk" where there plenty of shops, resturants & things to do, like the Flee Market. You also have the hotels and Yacht Club, where the Drink is very cheap in Happy Hour. not to mention the views. What is there in the Greens similar to that?


----------



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

*Rental Deals*



Scouse 6 said:


> I know what you are saying, but I have lived in the Marina for two years. you have "The Walk" where there plenty of shops, resturants & things to do, like the Flee Market. You also have the hotels and Yacht Club, where the Drink is very cheap in Happy Hour. not to mention the views. What is there in the Greens similar to that?


I like the Marina too for the Marina Walk and the facilities, it's starting to get busier these days with many more people doing as you are and living in Dubai travelling to Abu Dhabi.

My post is more of a warning if you do decide to rent a car....Unscrupulous companies: was promised a hi-spec Honda accord, which never arrived. After 2 months of an inferior model I sent back - 2 days before the door got dented and they kept 1,200dhs for a 500dhs repair (I got a quote, but they did the work and their estimate = my deposit!!!). Also check out the Salik deals, the road toll charges are often charged out at more than the actual cost of 4dhs - this was 'Discount Car Dubai' who I will never use again.

I ended up buying a second hand Jeep, at these prices they are throw away and I can take mine into the desert!


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

WOW!
Thats alot of information! Thanks everyone. I'll probably have to go look at all the areas mentioned but at least I've now got it narrowed down to a few now!


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

bubbles said:


> I really enjoy living in the Greens. the Greens, JBR, JLT and marina is where you would want to look. They are on the end of Dubai closest to Abu Dhabi. Good luck with that travelling. I am glad I don't have to do that commute.
> 
> South Africans are everywhere. We unfortunately do not live in one specific place. But you are bound to meet some...
> 
> Rent or buy. Depends on how long you will stay. It is much cheaper buying a car, but then you also have to worry about services and insurance. Insurance is about 5% of your car value per annum, payable in one go. Don't know of any vehicle tax when buying a car. You will most likely have to put down 10% as down payment. If you are going to be commuting to Abu Dhabi, you will probably have to buy a car or join a lift club. Car leasing/rental normally has limits to the amount of kilos you can put on a car a month. 300 kilos a day just for work and back is a lot.



Where/What is JBR and JLT?


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

Scouse 6 said:


> If you are biased towards the greens, then either you love a lot of traffic or don't live there. the traffic jams there are on Radio 2 every morning. I pay AED85000 with 4 Cheques for a 2 bedroomed in Dubai Marina



Did u use an agent to find your flat? If so, what agency did you use?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Cape Chick said:


> Where/What is JBR and JLT?


JBR = Jumeira Beach Residences. Right next to the marina, next to the shoreline. JLT = Jumeira lake towers. A new area directly opposite jbr and marina, on the other side of Sheikh Zayed Road. So more inland. 

Scouse. I also know what you are saying.  Some people just like different things. There are beautiful views out the fairways and the tall buildings next to it btw.  I prefer having places to walk and the greenness of the greens. And the greens centre has all I would want. One can even go for a walk/jog in the Lakes.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Maz. You are incorrect.
> 
> Some rentals have restrictions on mileage one. I have rented a car before and could only do a certain amount a month. And when you talk about leasing, you can be sure to have yearly restrictions.


I'm with cairogal on this one. My car rental had no restrictions on mileage whatsover and all my colleagues who do rent as opposed to buy have no mileage restrictions on their cars. Judging by the number of us that drive to AUH, it would be financial suicide for rental firms to be picky and choosy cause they make quite a packet from leasing cars to commuters. 

I think the mileage restrictions will depend on the type of rental. Monthly rentals are less likely to have any mileage restrictions on them as opposed to long-term rentals. I know for a fact that Thrifty has no restrictions on mileage as I rented a car from them. Same goes for Hertz as I got a quote from them and they were very eager to point this out.

Cars that are leased on 2 year contracts are ordered to the customers specs and requirements and are sold afterwards, hence the mileage restriction to ensure that the company makes their money back at point of sale - no one would even look at a car that's 2 years old and that has 100,000km on the clock - the rental cars hence have to protect their investment with mileage restrictions.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Then all that is left to be said is too make sure that the car you rent has no restrictions on mileage. I have never rented form big companies like thrifty so I always had restrictions.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

You might want to lease for a few months first until you get a feel for the stability of your job and have a better idea as to whether and how long you're really going to stay out here. If you buy and take out a loan, just know that not repaying a loan can land you in prison with the lender freezing your bank account. 

It's best to do your personal banking with one bank and take out the loan from another. If you do your personal banking and take out a loan with the same bank, and then lose your job or something, your account will be frozen, you might not be able to repay the loan and you end up in jail. 

You will also need a Dubai driver's license before being able to drive a car that's not leased. Getting the license depends on getting your resident visa. It all takes time. So again, you may want to lease for a few months, though you fork out a decent chunk of change for economy class cars.

You can find used cars easily enough on Dubizzle or at auto shops like AAA Service Center. AAA will at least tell you the mechanical condition of the car and I would trust them. If you buy used, expect to put in extra money for maintenance. Buying used from a dealer will often come with a basic 1 yr warranty. I got a 2003 Pajero with 71k km from 4x4 that was top of the line and in mint condition for AED55k.

Lastly, bring a lot of cash or money orders with you.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Scouse 6 said:


> If you are biased towards the greens, then either you love a lot of traffic or don't live there. the traffic jams there are on Radio 2 every morning. I pay AED85000 with 4 Cheques for a 2 bedroomed in Dubai Marina


I've been here for two years, don't care for traffic at all, do live in The Greens, and another option left out or not considered.........I don't have to drive at rush hour times and head in the opposite direction of everyone else. Takes me two minutes to get out of area. If I lived in the Marina it would add about 45 minutes to my total travel time daily plus fuel. The Walk just isn't an everyday occasion for me to justify the added travel time. My payment is less than the Marina and is completely furnished too, but that isn't necessarily the situation with every place here so no need to compare apples and oranges. It's all about what sort of lifestyle one needs/desires.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I 'leased' long term from a number of mom and pop rental companies in Karama w/o any restrictions. I've also leased from United Rental, Thrify, Hertz...I would advise against renting from cheaper places long-term. It only takes a neglected timing belt conking out on the Sheikh Rashid road ONCE to remind me that we get what we pay for. 

The advice about leasing for a couple months before buying is VERY sound. I leased a zippy Tiida for 2 months while I settled in. You need to be sure that things will work out w/ your employer, that things feel stable, etc. It will also give you time to find the right car for your needs. 

Good luck!


----------



## Cape Chick (Oct 6, 2009)

vincetruong said:


> You might want to lease for a few months first until you get a feel for the stability of your job and have a better idea as to whether and how long you're really going to stay out here. If you buy and take out a loan, just know that not repaying a loan can land you in prison with the lender freezing your bank account.
> 
> It's best to do your personal banking with one bank and take out the loan from another. If you do your personal banking and take out a loan with the same bank, and then lose your job or something, your account will be frozen, you might not be able to repay the loan and you end up in jail.
> 
> ...



Thanks, i havent thought about it that way. Thats really great and detailed advice! Do you mind if i contact you sometime if I need anything once Im in Dubai?


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Firstly, welcome in Dubai Cape Chick! I hope you are enjoying your new job. Did you find a place to stay yet?
Secondly, to Bubbles, we are looking for a furnished apartment and I didn't even consider the Greens. Is it really green? We have a 9 month old and I don't want her growing up in a high rise with nowhere to go for a walk or no parks for her to play in. Is it a nice place to raise a baby. Missing my house in Cape Town a bit.


----------

